# Problem beim Erstellen eines pdfs



## speedy (29. Mrz 2005)

...


----------



## Bleiglanz (29. Mrz 2005)

kein wunder, du machst ja immer nur 

<xsl:apply-templates select="spalte1">
<xsl:value-of select="posten"/>

nirgends wird iteriert oder mit <xsl:apply-templates/> das rekursive Abarbeiten ausgelöst

=> schalte entweder die Rekursion ein, oder iteriere mit for-each!


----------



## speedy (29. Mrz 2005)

...


----------



## Bleiglanz (29. Mrz 2005)

ehrlich gesagt keine Lust, mir kommt deine xml ausgangsdatei schon so dermassen schräg vor? sind da nicht zeilen und spalten vertauscht???

wozu überhaupt die "spaltex" elemente????

mit xsl recht nervig, "horzizontal" drüber zu gehen....


----------

